

Physically Based Rendering Comes to WebGL - MayorOfMonkeys
http://blog.playcanvas.com/physically-based-rendering-comes-to-webgl/

======
bhouston
Sweet! Beautiful work.

PS. [https://Clara.io](https://Clara.io) also has support for physically-based
rendering in WebGL, just use the "Physical" material. :)

~~~
mrmoka
Nice! Is there are any nice demo with CubeMaps?

~~~
bhouston
It isn't yet officially released so I am not yet showing off the demos. But
you can try it yourself, just create a new scene and add a Physical material
to an object. From a technical perspective, it is an implementation of GGX,
Schlick, Anisotropy/Anisotropy Rotation, Translucent SSS, and Clear Coat.

------
swalsh
This is the first time I've seen playcanvas. It's a very impressive platform
so far. A pretty good potential competitor with unity in the future?

~~~
bhouston
PlayCanvas is very nice! And nice people as well.

It is hard to compete with Unity with the same efficiency on all the non-web
platforms platforms supported by Unity when it has to run in a
browser/JavaScript. But for web-based games PlayCanvas beats out Unity
clearly.

~~~
nacs
> But for web-based games PlayCanvas beats out Unity clearly.

For the moment at least, if you discount the Unity plugin approach.

Unity 5, the coming version, features a (plugin-less) WebGL-export (and I
believe the Unity 5 beta already supports it):

[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/03/18/mozilla-and-
unity-b...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/03/18/mozilla-and-unity-bring-
unity-game-engine-to-webgl/)

~~~
daredevildave
The Unity WebGL export is great news. It is pushing forward the platform.

However, the reality is that they are desktop only, at least for the
foreseeable future. The Emscripten Webplayer generates a significant blob of
Javascript which doesn't work well on mobile.

Raw Javascript engine's like PlayCanvas are ~500Kb compared to ~10MB for Unity
in Javascript.

------
solarmist
Did anyone else think of the book when they read the title?

[http://www.pbrt.org/](http://www.pbrt.org/)

~~~
bhouston
That is where this originated, at least in part. :)

BTW one of the best references is this:
[http://blog.selfshadow.com/publications/s2013-shading-
course...](http://blog.selfshadow.com/publications/s2013-shading-course/)

------
Htsthbjig
Worked in Firefox with a recent iMac, but slow in fullscreen.

So I opened it in chrome and it hangs my iMac. I do graphics programming and
use 3D a lot, and it is the first time my machine hangs.

~~~
Raticide
Runs fullscreen in Chrome on my iMac just fine. Framerate isn't so hot though.

------
kagia
It worked really well for me, and I hope to see some more demos!

------
mauricesvay
also
[https://labs.sketchfab.com/siggraph2014/](https://labs.sketchfab.com/siggraph2014/)

~~~
mrmoka
Weird, but sketchfab demo is really slow here.

~~~
bhouston
It seems broken right now. I think this was a special purpose demo. It did
work back when it was released.

